# venta



## eva angeline

Olá! ¿Sabe alguien  si hay alguna diferencia en portugués entre venta y hospedería, como en español? ¿Hay alguna palabra concreta para "venta", como lugar donde los arrieros y viajeros antiguamente paraban a dormir, comer y dar de comer a los animales? Obrigadinha


----------



## Mangato

Dom Quixote/I/III - Wikisource - _Lembrou-se neste comenos um dos *arrieiros*, que na *pousada* se achavam, de ir dar de beber às suas cavalgaduras; para o que lhe foi necessário tirar de cima *...*_

Creo que para venta la equivalencia más próxima es *pousada, *aunque actualmente la pousada en Portugal sea un establecimiento de alta calidad, ubicado frecuentamente en edifícios históricos y monumentales, semejante a los paradores españoles. Em Brasil pousada sería una pensión de bajo nivel.
Para hospedería puedes utilizar *hospedaria*


----------



## Carfer

Há, '_venda_', embora a '_venda_' portuguesa, que me lembre, habitualmente não dava hospedagem, era mais uma taberna e loja que vendia produtos básicos como mercearias, ainda que esteja convencido de que eram muito frequentadas pelos almocreves. Escusado dizer que o termo se usa pouco hoje em dia. O comércio mudou muito, mesmo nas localidades rurais e também já não há almocreves ('_arrieros_' e também '_arrieiros_' em português).


----------



## Mangato

Achei isto de almocreves, parece que pernoitavam em _*albergarias.*_ As *ventas o mesones, *necessariamente devian fornecer _posada y fonda _e além do mais, curral e / ou estábulo.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Perdón por la pregunta, en español ¿qué son almocreves? no lo encuentro en el diccionario.
Gracias
Un saludo


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Ya lo encontré en el DRAE, claro en español es con "b".
*almocrebe**.*
(Del ár. hisp. _almukári,_ y este del ár. clás. _mukārī_).

*1. *m. p. us. Arriero de mulos.



_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados___ _Saludos_


----------



## eva angeline

Muito interesante a discussao (nao tenho o chapeu para escrevir por cima das os e as. Tamén nao veo a opçao "insertar" nesta pagina, para insertar-o Que é o que se passa ?????????


----------



## WhoSoyEu

eva angeline said:


> Muito interesante a discussao (nao tenho o chapeu para escrevir por cima das os e as. Tamén nao veo a opçao "insertar" nesta pagina, para insertar-o Que é o que se passa ?????????


Cuando no te aparece esa opción haz clic en "Go Advanced".


----------



## Mangato

Eva, en los teclados configurados para España el signo *~* (til em portugués, chapeucinho es término para designar al acento circumflejo *^*) se encuentra pulsando las teclas ALT+4 El 4 de la parte superior del teclado y a continuación las letras *a, o. *

En cuaquier caso utilizando el modo avanzado, aparecen en la  parte superior derecha de la ventana de escritura todas las letras con los símbolos propios de cada idioma.

Espero que te sirva de ayuda.

Saludos,

MG


----------



## XiaoRoel

Na Peregrinaçam de Mendes Pinto as *pousadas* são chamadas de *albergarias* (isto vem a que estou a lê-lo e comenta-lo, para uma possível edição com grafia modernizada à galega, cá é uma obra case desconhecida, e tenho de diante os olhos a palavra em questão).


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

XiaoRoel said:


> Na Peregrinaçam de Mendes Pinto as *pousadas* são chamadas de *albergarias* (isto vem a que estou a lê-lo e comenta-lo, para uma possível edição com grafia modernizada à galega, cá é uma obra case desconhecida, e tenho de diante os olhos a palavra em questão).


 
En la misma línea de raíces, aquí tenemos los "albergues estudiantiles" que son llamados "hostels" hoy en día, y los "albergues transitorios" que son los telos (ho-tel / te-lo, al revés) para hospedarse en turnos  si es posible, bien acompañado/a.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Pergunta: quando na música do Chico Buarque "Até o fim" diz: ..._minha mulher fugiu com o dono da venda, o que será de mim... _Refere-se, dentro de essa gama de infortúnios que atravessa na música, a que "su mujer huyó con el dueño de?".  

Acá creo que encaja lo que dice Carfer: taberna.  Cómo se traduciría en este contexto?


----------



## XiaoRoel

No Brasil uma *venda* é uma pequena mercearia que às vezes vende alcool, ou un bar com uma secção de mercearia. Algo normal nas aldeias.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

XiaoRoel said:


> No Brasil uma *venda* é uma pequena mercearia que às vezes vende alcool, ou un bar com uma secção de mercearia. Algo normal nas aldeias.


 
Maravilhoso.  É _taberna_ em espanhol, bem como já disse Carfer.

Obrigada,
Ivonne


----------



## eva angeline

Bom día, muito obrigado, Mangato, por tua informação ¡Pero qué novata soy!


----------

